# تفضلواالمجموعة الثانية من الكتب



## salem001 (27 فبراير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخوة الكرام
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تفضلوا هذة المجموعة الثانية من الكتب وهى تخص الحفر متمنيا لكم الاستفادة والتوفيق ان شاء الله

http://www.4shared.com/file/10236249/ac67af22/Lifewater_Drilling_Manual_2004.html


http://www.4shared.com/file/10237027/a6bd96a8/Well_Control_For_The_Drilling_Team.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/10234971/2fcd53b9/_American_Asoociation_of_Drilling_Engineers__-_Shale_Shakers_-_Drilling_Fluid_Systems.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/10235257/40711c8a/_Bourgoyne_Adam_T_Jr__-_Applied_Drilling_Engineering.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/10235531/fa0708bc/ASME_Shale_Shaker_Committee_-_Drilling_Fluids_Processing_Handbook.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/6042214/a434560/Drilling_Fluid_Technology_PetroleumOilGas_.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/5640160/d9198ec/drilling_eng_workbook_PetroleumOilGas_.html

موفقين ان شاء الله
والى اللقاء فى مجموعة اخرى
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخوكم / salem001


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (27 فبراير 2007)

موضوع رائع .....والى الامام باذن الله


----------



## PETROMAN (1 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك كتب رائعة ومفيدة


----------



## mojahid (1 مايو 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## اسلام عبد الرحمان (3 يوليو 2007)

كل تحية طيبة نقدمها لك يابشمهندس سالم الف شكر


----------



## defo (9 أكتوبر 2009)

ارتباط الملف الذي طلبته غير صالح


----------



## محمد الطاهير (9 أكتوبر 2009)

the link dont work, please reload the files thank you


----------



## محمد الطاهير (10 أكتوبر 2009)

Hi salem001
the links above dont work please if u can upload them as the manual
thank u for your comprehension


----------

